# samsung scx 4828fn printer firmware



## marutidid (Oct 2, 2008)

can anyone send the link for samsung scx 4828fn firmware


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

are you talking about driver? if so try here
http://www.siliconguide.com/drivers/device/1417/


----------

